# Illusione Epernay Cigar Review - Intrigue Awaits You Too



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This review is for the Illusione Epernay "La Ferm" 
48 x 5 1/4.
Medium strength, but very complex in flavor. In fact, I found this cigar to be co...

Read the full review here: Illusione Epernay Cigar Review - Intrigue Awaits You Too


----------

